# Tired of Bad Grooming!



## MonkeyLove (Aug 3, 2013)

In the summer, i like to keep Monkey in a shorter puppy coat. The last groomer kept his coat at 5/8ths (i don't know what this means- would like to know which blade she used) and he looked fantastic, but at nearly 80 bucks a month (his hair grows fast!) i cant keep it up. Long story short, you get what you pay for, and after his last groom, i have had enough! It was uneven in spots, patchy in spots, and he looks awful right now. I swore up and down i can do a better job.

What clippers, blades, and grooming scissors are good to use? I am asking the experts! I only keep him short during the hotter months and he is full coat in the winter. I have seen plenty kits on amazon that are reasonably priced, but figured you all would know the best of the best of the best.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

You can leave him in full coat all year if you want, his long coat also insulates from the heat. They are after all Cuban dogs.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Scout hates it when it's hot. He refuses to walk in the sun.


----------

